# WNC Reaper Crank Bait?



## G_Spot (Sep 19, 2017)

Anybody use these on Erie? -- https://www.fishusa.com/Walleye-Nation-Creations-WNC-Reaper-Crankbait

I saw them in person at Domkas the other day. Thought they looked great. Like most, I am a Bandit/Rapala/Smithwick user. But thought I might give these a shot based on your recommendations.

Thanks.


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

G_Spot said:


> Anybody use these on Erie? -- https://www.fishusa.com/Walleye-Nation-Creations-WNC-Reaper-Crankbait
> 
> I saw them in person at Domkas the other day. Thought they looked great. Like most, I am a Bandit/Rapala/Smithwick user. But thought I might give these a shot based on your recommendations.
> 
> Thanks.


a buddy of mine is sponsered by them. He uses them a lot on Lake Erie. He does well with them. I have a few as well but never fished with them yet


----------



## Nickolai M Miotto (Jan 8, 2019)

I have caught a few fish on them on saginaw bay. They have a great dive chart 

Sent from my SM-N981U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Slimshady (Apr 4, 2002)

According to the precision trolling app, their dive curve is almost identical to Bandits. I only have two of them, but they work.


----------

